# Hello from Puerto Rico Kajukenbo



## Mariel Maeso (Jul 24, 2005)

Hello my name is Mariel Maeso currently under Sifu Josue(Jerry) Mendez in Puerto Rico. I have been training Kajukenbo for 8 years in the University Of Puerto Rico Mayaguez Campus.


----------



## still learning (Jul 24, 2005)

Hello, Welcome to the forums, enjoy and please share your thoughts...Aloha


----------



## arnisador (Jul 24, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## MJS (Jul 24, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!

Mike


----------



## Lisa (Jul 25, 2005)

Welcome and Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## kenpochad (Jul 25, 2005)

Welcome  :asian:


----------



## Gin-Gin (Jul 25, 2005)

Welcome, & Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## TigerWoman (Jul 25, 2005)

Hi Mariel!  Welcome to MartialTalk.  It will be interesting to get your viewpoint and experiences about Kajukenbo and I will look forward to your posts. TW


----------



## masherdong (Jul 29, 2005)

Welcome and enjoy your stay!!  Good to see a fellow Kajukenboist!


----------

